# Doesn't like vegetables? Regular diet ok besides?



## Pfeffernuss (Nov 17, 2010)

My 4 month old has been adjusting to the diet I have her on pretty well. However, when I include vegetables she doesn't seem to eat them at all. She seems to like fruit well enough but just won't eat any vegetables I've offered her.

Her normal diet is:

Blue Buffalo Indoor

Sunseed (occasionally as a treat)

Mealworms

Crickets

Cooked chicken (occasionally as a treat)

different fruit every few days

No eggs (they have always given her the runs)

A little bit of flax seed drizzled over the kibble

Should I worry that she doesn't like to eat her veggies, besides I'm hoping her diet is pretty healthy (besides the occasional junk food sunseed) Is it ok for her if she never decides to eat them?
Let me know!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Lots of hedgehogs will be extremely picky about what they eat. I'm sure your hedgie is just fine with what he is eating ^-^


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Wimbley has never eaten any of the fruits or vegetables I've tried to give him! He LOVES meat though. He's such a picky boy!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny won't have anything to do with vegetables; it sounds like you are giving her a pretty good diet. Just keep playing around with treats and such. Often they will refuse to eat something for the longest time, and then *bam* they decide they love it. Patience and persistence are the key with our little hedgie friends!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Neither of mine will eat their veggies either. So I give them to the mealies. For Zoey, I blend a mixture of moistened kibble, chicken & veggies together. She doesn't realize she's eating veggies.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Col. Mustard hates vegetables too, which drives me crazy because I'm all into healthy eating hehe She doesn't even like fruits. The only treats she always accepts are mealworms and chicken. Eggs and sweet potato, she will eat them one day, and next day she will decide she doesn't like them anymore. Such a picky little lady. 

I'd say he's probably fine, keep offering and see if one day he decides to try them.


----------

